# Shot 3/16"OD and 1842 Today



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went back out with two F-16 Daisy slings. One has 1842, the other 3/16"OD x 1/16"w x 1/16"ID. Both have a static length of 7.25", draw length of ~38". The pouches weigh about the same at 16grs. Both tubes were black. The 1842 pulls at about 17+ lbs, and the 3/16" pull at 18++lbs. Both tubes are looped using a paracord gypsy tab.

I did not have my Chronograph but just shot and compared ... I seems that the 1842 may be a bit faster with the 3/8" steel, not by a lot but a little. 5/8" marbles seemed to be very, very close, both zinged them out ----- but with 1/2" steel it seems the 3/16" is faster, not by a huge bunch but it was noticeable.

I need to Chrono this as this is the only way to really know., but what it tells me is 1842 is no sleeper and is a pretty potent small tube. I has to be very effective with 38-40 cal lead for sure.

All in all I was impressed with the little tubes .....*but*, and I mean a big *but* ..... I have Henry to thank for his post on small tubes and at least a 500% elongation factor ... i think that is a major thing. When I was shooting small tubes months ago, my static length was between 8.5-8.75 inches .. that is somewhere about +- 440% elongation ... that sucks for speed I can tell you. I got rid of all my small tubes because of that testing !!!

Keeping your draw length the same and shortening up the tube length and increasing the elongation % does make a difference as far as I can tell !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just figured out the circumference of my single 5/16" tubes and looped 3/16" tubes.

Looped 3/16" = 1.178

Single 5/16" = .981

... Hummmmm, I wonder how the 3/16" looped throws 214gr leads, could it be better than my 5/16" ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I chronoed today and got very strange readings ... I changed the pouch as the pouch hole was getting a little big and maybe that had something to do with the very erratic readings - the pouch is awful soft and stretchy ... 195fps with 3/8" steel with looped 3/16" tubes at 38" draw... I don't think so ------ 196fps with 7/16" ... duhhh NO ------ and some 230fps+ with 1/2" (this is the only one that seems in the ball park ? ------- got a 235fps with 214gr egg weights ? that is very fast, I don't believe it ... more testing tomorrow for sure. I have some high trees that I think were playing havoc with the shadows on the chrony.

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

even if, the smaller tubes (3/16" - 1842's) were in the ball park with the 5/16" would not the larger tubes ( 5/16") be better when it comes to longevity?

Nut


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> even if, the smaller tubes (3/16" - 1842's) were in the ball park with the 5/16" would not the larger tubes ( 5/16") be better when it comes to longevity?
> 
> Nut


I would think ?

I still need to test them out to see the speed ?

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Some good tests.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Some good tests.


I think this will be a later on in the week test. When I get home the sun is in the wrong spot for my chrono set up '- ) I have a very limited space.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot the 3/16"OD today and it is OK, but I don't think it has the speed of 1842, which I will test again.

7.25" static and a ~38" draw. Temp was about 78 Deg

3/8" steel ~250fps

7/16" steel ~ 235 fps

1/2" steel ~218fps+

1842 was sending the 3/8" steel out at ~275fps and the 1/2" steel out around 225fps ...... I will test that again tomorrow for sure !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Shot the 3/16"OD today and it is OK, but I don't think it has the speed of 1842, which I will test again.
> 
> 7.25" static and a ~38" draw. Temp was about 78 Deg
> 
> ...


These readings may be messed up because of my test area. I really don't shoot/push like I normally do. I'm making a lighted chrono area with a big backstop that I can shoot like I normally shoot. As my shooting today shows, these reading were way off.

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

You seem to be getting 25 to 30 fps more from 1842 than me with a similar draw length and similar ammo weight. But I don't have an active shooting style and all my chrono tests are done in my basement that stays between 60 and 65 degrees.

I do shoot outside but it's mainly at night into my garage.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> You seem to be getting 25 to 30 fps more from 1842 than me with a similar draw length and similar ammo weight. But I don't have an active shooting style and all my chrono tests are done in my basement that stays between 60 and 65 degrees.
> 
> I do shoot outside but it's mainly at night into my garage.


I can't explain it.. I was getting 280+ish with 3/8" which are in the ball park with what Henry got, but later on when I tested again and the temp changed, my speed went way up (320fps)... Same chrono and everything... I don' t know what to say !

I will say that on my second outing the ammo was flying out of the sling and that was with all ammo ---- the 214gr leads were on a mission.... Like I said, I was flabbergasted. The 3/8" were a dart and we're taking no prisoners, those suckers we're booking ! I had a shot at a 50 + yard ground squirrel standing on a rock and I hit the rock he was on at his height just to the right, the ball was was blurr and hit that rock in a flash .... Again my jaw dropped !

I will be testing again hopefully in a more controlled envirement as I'm getting lights and a bigger catch area. 99% of my chrono testing has been in a little area, where I can't really "send them" like I normally do. My chrno testing today was at my shooting area so I could " let 'me rip" the very high speeds were at 83 deg, compared to 70 deg ! .... Or maybe the tubes were getting worn in a bit I have no idea !

wll


----------

